# I am a Photojournalist



## JEazy (Nov 3, 2006)

This photo I took ran in the newspaper I worked for this summer, the Albert Lea Tribune, and when it ran everyone in town was talking about it. I got so many letters from random people saying how good it was. I knew it was a good photo, but I was pretty shocked that other people actually liked my work. Shot with a D2x w/Nikon 300mm f/2.8G ED-IF II AF-S VR  lens. Oh, and absolutly no photoshopping. The sun caught both subjects sooooo perfectly it was crazy. Anyways, here's the photo.







Watchu think?
(Edit: the scan isn't as good as the print.)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 3, 2006)

Its a very good shot and Ill tell you why I think so.  Not only is the lighting striking but the composition couldn't be better.  The frame is full of important subject matter not filled with empty space nobody really cares about.  

Just one man's opinion though.


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 3, 2006)

A great shot indeed, JEazy. It's got it all: rule of thirds, tension, lighting, contrast, subtlety, and something to be seen everywhere.
A crack shot!
Keep 'm comin'!


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 3, 2006)

i think it's a great shot. well captured and congrats on the publication and letters of recognition. :thumbup:


----------



## TBaraki (Nov 5, 2006)

That's a really great shot.  Congrats man.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 5, 2006)

:hail::hail: :hail::hail: 


wow.


pascal


----------



## Fate (Nov 6, 2006)

Great shot man! love the desisive moment and the lighting it just perfect


----------



## JEazy (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for all of the comments fellow tpf'ers, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 8, 2006)

:hail:


----------

